

The Telkelakh (Syria) Truce of 2013  - streetnigga
http://adandachi.com/istanbul/the-telkelakh-truce-of-2013/

======
streetnigga
In diplomacy this is to be viewed as a reminder that Assad and his regime is
really rubbish at upholding reforms or truces.

In hackeracy this is to be viewed in the light of the BlueCoat[1] surveillance
log leaks from hardware the regime was using at ISP level to monitor sexual,
religious, political users during what was now considered relatively peaceful
times. Street level gestures matter little to the surveillance state or it's
monitoring of you and your family.

[1] [http://bluesmote.com/](http://bluesmote.com/)

